# Snowflex



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey guys, i know this has been mentioned on this site awhile back but i couldnt find the info i needed/wnted so i figured id ask. Basically if you dont know what it is you probably cant help me, but if you do i would love some info. They are opening 2 snowflex parks here in Australia (Victoria to be specific) and i wanted to know if it 
a) damages your board (base or edges) 
b) is hard to ride
c) If you spill how bad is it compared to snow
d) If Magne Traction makes it harder to turn on it.

Thx guys


----------



## SoccerFanSD (Dec 28, 2010)

I tried it last summer in Virginia. I HATED it. It doesn't have the same feeling of happiness as snow does. When you fall it hurts and it also cuts you up. The ground is very sharp. It was about 85 degrees and I heard from other people that boards get damaged on snowflex when its that hot (I had a rental). It is a lot harder to turn than real snow. Forget about tshirts you will tear up your arms. I lasted an hour...never again


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info, i was thinking that surely it cant be good for your board to ride on syntho serfaces. appreciate the input


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

you have to de-tune your edges big time. Leisure boarding on this stuff is not that fun. I too only lasted an hour.

But here is where it works: Flat base to a booter, do your trick in the air, survive the run-out.

Pics of Virginia: https://picasaweb.google.com/suburbanblend/LibertyMountainSnowflexCenter


----------



## eddiethebus (Mar 16, 2011)

snowflex is quite common in the UK where i'm from as we just dont get any snow!

It wont damage your board really, not as long as the slope is kept in good condition. Damage will normally happen when its not in top knick and there's nails and wood etc coming through on the poma's.

Its alot more difficult to ride than snow, your technique has to be spot on, but once you master it snow will be a peice of pi$$!

ride in old jeans, not your best pants 

it can be ridden properly though....

this IS britain on Vimeo


----------



## carvebeast (Dec 13, 2010)

^that is a really good video. those guys are ripping and very creative with what they've got. i, too, have been pondering a trip to check out snowflex this year.


----------



## eddiethebus (Mar 16, 2011)

yeah, its a quality vid, really shows how shabby the UK dryslopes are, but also what can be accomplished on them. The last place they go to (halifax) is where jamie nicholls learnt to ride (probably the best UK rider around today..)


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks for the info guys, i dont think i will be riding my boards on it as i love them too much, i guess ill be renting!


----------

